# 1st company Warriors of Ultramar



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

This is my first post in a really long time, my previous army was imperial fists, but their in another state, along with all my other 40k armies. But I figured hey I'll take a crack at it, so I bought a box of tac marines and fumbled around with what I wanted to paint so I figured I would go back to my roots with some good olé fashioned Ultramarines. But I didn't want a blinged out gold or even yellow 2nd company look... so I decided to go with first companies white as their secondary color. I'll post more as the army continues. Anyway this is Leviticus squad of all first company veterans, and a veteran Sargent.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

From what I can make out, they look interesting.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> From what I can make out, they look interesting.


Aye, if you can get better pictures that would be good - they look pretty intriguing at the moment.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

*Better pics...*

Leviticus squad aka "Gulliman's Disciples'' is a tactical squad of veterans led by a veteran sergeant Commodus who is known for leading his combat squad into the breach, and holding positions that would otherwise be inconsolable. Commodus and his combat squad of loyal marines are readily known as unorthodox for their very gritty appearance, and otherwise strange operations in which the commanders of the ultramarines dispatch the disciples. They receive missions of the utmost fragile situations, and fringe areas of allowable conduct within the codex astartes, the missions that only they can be trusted with. Leviticus has been known to go weeks without ever receiving reinforcements, supplies, or even communication with headquarters. Being in the thick of it Commodus leaves little time to his veteran brothers for detailing or repairing their armor, and the squad believes the battle damaged appearance stands as testament to his holiness' iron will.
In total contrast to their veteran brothers, the members of Demi-squad Leviticus aka "Helios" and nicknamed Delta, for their flawless victory in the river valley delta of m.1056 against the seemingly endless waves of Ork greenskins. The members of Delta are constantly under extreme scrutiny from squad leader Lucian of Calth. His methodology is in conjunction with the codex astartes in that all of the veterans in Delta are required to constantly keep their armor in tip top shape, and the chapters colors in even more immaculate condition. Lucian has been known to court Marshall any member of Delta that is not in consistent compliance with his rigid interpretation of the codex astartes. Needless to say this complete juxtaposition of ideology has led to an intense rivalry between the two combat squads of Leviticus. Competition to take the highest honors and most daring and dangerous missions fuels the fire that makes Leviticus such and effective fighting force.
The disciples as nicknamed are one of the oldest founded tactical squads since the obliteration of the entire first company in mccrages polar fortress under the assault of hive fleet behemoth. However Lucian and his Delta squad as so nicknamed are a recent addition to Leviticus. Under the direct request from Commodus to lord Marneus Calgar himself. 
Commodus and Lucian had served together when they were in 5th company together, upon assaulting a chaos controlled world in the drop pod ''asylum''. Obsidian squad was ordered to hold Tamerlan square until reinforcements could arrive. The troop held the square valiantly but Lucian was wounded whilst attempting to prove his combat skills; he broke away from the squad to get a clean shot on an unknown chaos leader, when he was struck down by a daemon prince that materialized through the warp. It was Commodus who valiantly stormed through enemy fire to meet the beast face to face, armed with his bolter and courage he fell the tainted form with a brilliant tactical slide through the deamons legs and in a flash behind the beast, ascending up his spine. Atop the shoulders of the beast he fired clearing a hole in the warped armor and outer black carapace, with a blast of dark magic his face was burned; he knelt and grabbed hold of the opening pulling himself toward the creature. With a final coup de grace before being flung from the xenos to the ground he released a grenade into the hole he blew on the demon princes armor. 
Laying aside Lucian, Commodus and he had a moment of glory as they stared back at one another their thought was the same. "A glorious death in the name of the emperor''. They looked up at the daemon prince who was about to strike the killing blow through Commodus' breastplate. He began to thrust down to finish the brave sergeant off when the grenade detonated. The only explanation for the delay in the explosion was a holy contract between the emperor and his first two disciples (still under internal investigation, by the inquisition).
The destruction of the daemon prince after such an expertly executed move by Commodus inspired the brothers of the 5thncompany to storm to the aid of their brothers. 
Words of praise came from his subjects of 5th company but Commodus ordered the troops to silence themselves and attend to Lucian. Just then a blast through the constant fizz of the com ''come in Obsidian, this is Orbital Command. Reinforcements inbound. Eta 2 mins''. 
Because tactical squad obsidian of 5th company was out of contact with orbital command during the time of the said attack by the demon prince, the encounter was never fully recognized as ever occurring; as decided by a board assigned to the incident reference number e.135286458989. And Commodus was never officially given credit for slaying such a powerful foe by said board of the inquisition, however, the lord of McCragge took note of sworn statements by the brothers of 5th company's obsidian squad, and upon hearing Commodus was refused his accommodations, he took it upon himself to personally see to it that he would be promoted not only to first company, but also instantly to the rank of veteran sergeant in full control of his own squad, and answering only to the highest ranking commanders within the ultramarines, and being held in such high esteem by Calgar it isn't uncommon for Commodus to be called into chambers far beyond where most veteran sergeants could even legally be by terms laid out on the codex astartes because of the unorthodoxy of it. Yet another way Gulliman's Apostles are considered holy hands of the primarch himself, and therefor do not fall under the same standards and expectations of the inquisition.
Commodus remained on the battle field in spite of recommendations by 5th company's apothecary to return to orbital to receive medical treatment. He refused and pressed on leading 5th company through a valiant purge of the city of Hithael, a major achievement and crucial landing zone for the space marines to receive supplies and reinforcements to take the planet from the clutches of the warp. 
It is for this reason Lucian remains ever loyal to Commodus and why upon his promotion to first company, after his demonstration of tactical brilliance in the perfect victories during the Phaleo III campaigns, he eagerly accepted his orders to be assigned to Commodus' Leviticus squad. 
The two have such a close bond that Commodus will in nearly all situations give complete command of Demi-squad Leviticus to Lucian, because of all of the members of Gulliman disciples, Lucian is the one Commodus can always count on, he is a brilliant tactician that has learned over the years to critique himself and refine his battle iq, where Commodus is fabled and beloved through stories of his mighty victories, a true embodiment of the will of the emperor.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

*Demi-squad Delta*

Led by squad leader Lucian of Calth (middle)

And the whole squad together...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Much better pics, they are some fine looking smurfs :victory:

Not sure if I love the moss covered look, but it's not too distracting and is well done. Really like the colour scheme in general. My only advice would be to drill your barrels out - only takes 5 minutes and will adds a lot to the models for not much effort.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

@Varakir Thanks for the reply! I'll see if I can't get those barrels clear, but I don't have a drill... hmmm Not sure. Any ideas other than buying a tool??
And I definitely agree with you on the moss look. I think I'll leave it to just that squad. I wanted to maybe add some snow to it, but I felt like I was doing too much. I wanted to add some battle damage but I think I got lost in the process... anyways,I'm planning on doing up some terminators or a predator next. I haven't built a list because I don't know who to play.... sad day. Any advice on a. 1500 PT list for the heck of it would be nice. 
@Dave T Hobbit Thanks I posted some more pics let me know what you think.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

cole.mvb said:


> @Varakir Thanks for the reply! I'll see if I can't get those barrels clear, but I don't have a drill... hmmm Not sure. Any ideas other than buying a tool??


I wouldn't worry about it if you don't have a drill - a pin vice is a cheap and really useful tool that's worth it at some point though 




cole.mvb said:


> I'm planning on doing up some terminators or a predator next. I haven't built a list because I don't know who to play.... sad day. Any advice on a. 1500 PT list for the heck of it would be nice.


Check out the army lists section on heresy, there are lots of good ideas in there. You can't go wrong with a predator though. 

Termies can be a bit of a squeeze at 1500, but if you like the models then you can definitely fit them in.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Really solid paint job, nice poses and good modelling! Tom approves!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Varakir: the moss is unusual. As a straight aesthetic, it is well executed; however it does not fit with my conception of the Ultramarines.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

@Dave T Hobbit I couldn't agree more. Last night I just couldn't help putting them under the knife again... But I got rid of all that heavy moss and painted battle damageinstead heres a look. 
The first couple shots show the updates to Leviticus and their battle damage. I stripped the moss totally off and to be honest it popped right off, along with the other "grime underneath" once the old paint popped up though it was pretty much down to the bare model, save a few shoulder pads. 
Anyway then there's a couple shots to show you how the squad looks a lot more cohesive now that that nasty moss is gone.

Also if you see the picture of the shoulder pads with the cloth hanging (I'm not sure what its called anyone care to enlighten me) I was planning on trying to add the same effect to some of the models with greenstuff perhaps. If anyone maybe has a link to a tutorial on doing that that would be helpful.

Anyways still working on getting those next models in. More later. Thanks:good:


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

Varakir said:


> Much better pics, they are some fine looking smurfs :victory:
> 
> Not sure if I love the moss covered look, but it's not too distracting and is well done. Really like the colour scheme in general. My only advice would be to drill your barrels out - only takes 5 minutes and will adds a lot to the models for not much effort.


so I took ur advice and hollowed out those barrels. And rebased delta with snowy bases.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking good. You seem to have a very clear white in those pictures, it's a good clean paint job.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Iraqiel said:


> Looking good. You seem to have a very clear white in those pictures, it's a good clean paint job.


Couldn't agree more, you've done some great work so far on them!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, while I like how they look and so, I think you may have used a bit much white on the armour for them being "Ultramariney", if you know what I mean. After all, aren't the regular smurfs just blue, with a particular colour on the shoulder pads line?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I am loving this blog. Lookin forward to your true scale efforts...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

cole.mvb said:


> so I took ur advice and hollowed out those barrels. And rebased delta with snowy bases.


Awesome work. That squad looks fantastic - a return to the forum in style :victory:

Hope we get to see more of these soon


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

torealis said:


> I am loving this blog. Lookin forward to your true scale efforts...


Too small for you?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

dutchy1982 said:


> Too small for you?


all marines now look puny to me...


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

dutchy1982 said:


> Couldn't agree more, you've done some great work so far on them!





Iraqiel said:


> Looking good. You seem to have a very clear white in those pictures, it's a good clean paint job.


 Thank you. The replies keep me motivated!



Saintspirit said:


> Well, while I like how they look and so, I think you may have used a bit much white on the armour for them being "Ultramariney", if you know what I mean. After all, aren't the regular smurfs just blue, with a particular colour on the shoulder pads line?


 your right about that, technically they're right side shoulders should be blue if we're getting technical, but if we're getting technical, I believe there aren't any regular tactical squads in first company according to gw its just like 93 sternguard\vanguard and some hq I believe. So I figured altering the pad wouldn't be too drastic (hopefully its obvious they are Smurfs), but at the same time a nice change from the very generic (and boring) ALL blue power armor. But ya your right.



torealis said:


> I am loving this blog. Lookin forward to your true scale efforts...


 @torealis I'm dedicating this guy to your "all marines look puny to me" statement. Haha made me give it my best shot. Anyway I don't usually sculpt at all, but this is probably MY best work yet... Let me know what you think. Thanks for the support bro.

& Thanks everybody for being awesome!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

For a first effort that's great, but why sculpt the legs? Why not just space GWs?


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

torealis said:


> For a first effort that's great, but why sculpt the legs? Why not just space GWs?


I would have loved to do that, but I didn't have any legs, or a back to his chest piece for that matter. And I was really motivated to give it a try, and had few to no spare bits. When I get some extra units I'll definitely use your method, I was just really impatient and wanted to see a tall marine.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

Another pic this time with the added height from the base, to really show the size of the truescale marine.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

interesting how Anime-like those legs make him look. He looks like he'd go really well into infinity in some ways.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

*Just couldnt help myself*

So I gave him a nice paint job after some minor touch ups, and this is what I got. 

Also I just couldn't quite get a good shot of his left side pad (with corrosion [possibly from a plasma blast]) so I had to hold him.
Thanks for the comments :victory:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Definite A for effort there (i would never sculpt the legs if i was attempting truescale). however there is much on the model that doesnt sit well with me. While i understand the lack of bits makes things difficult at times I am sure there was a better backpack choice for him than the Missle Launcher Backpack. (it really sticks out). on the other hand very good work on the colors. White is a pain to pull off and you have done so nicely. As well as having a really vibrant blue.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Definite A for effort there (i would never sculpt the legs if i was attempting truescale). however there is much on the model that doesnt sit well with me. While i understand the lack of bits makes things difficult at times I am sure there was a better backpack choice for him than the Missle Launcher Backpack. (it really sticks out). on the other hand very good work on the colors. White is a pain to pull off and you have done so nicely. As well as having a really vibrant blue.


 In response to this I had a thought, so I decided the backpack would be converted into an ammo dispenser. Thanks for the insight! Anyway here's the conversion and a few other bits and pieces.
Also a cool picture I thought of Gulliman disciples emerging from the fog of war.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I think the painting is starting to look better, on that converted guy; he still has pretty much white but not to an excessive amount. He sure looks Ultramariney.:victory:


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

After all the truescaling efforts I've seen. I'm goong to convert all of the squad to true scale. Starting with this first post. Showing left (self sculpted) middle (newly spaced legs and torso, based on Torealis' designs) and right (regular scale). C&C welcome.

It seems the self sculpted guy with most likelystill be the talles member. And i do plan on adding two spacer to the legs of those marines with knee pads, possibly the pther guys with no pads will have two aswell, but i think a little deviation in the heights would actually add to the realism.

Also i have some things in the works on ebay trying to get 30 more marines... will update later on that


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

*another one down*

So ive got two of them spaced, just need a little filler GS work...
I put two spacers in the newswest ones legs and filler in the waist (left)


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

*triple post...*

Well I made another slight addition like torealis I cut the ammo pack in half and slapped it on, then wrapped some plasticard around as a belt, it also kind of covers some of thegaps in the armor. Any way herehe is.
Along with the sargent.
Im definately gonna have to repaint... but im glad with the additional height.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes! That's awesome! The key is to so this before painting... and maybe slightly larger spacer (it'll make gs easier)

Monday afternoon I'm going to knock up 11 legs and i'll be sure to do a tutorial. also, keep as many of the ammo packs, pouches, grenades and holsters as you can. You're going to need them


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

torealis said:


> Yes! That's awesome! The key is to so this before painting... and maybe slightly larger spacer (it'll make gs easier)
> 
> Monday afternoon I'm going to knock up 11 legs and i'll be sure to do a tutorial. also, keep as many of the ammo packs, pouches, grenades and holsters as you can. You're going to need them



So don't put them on the models yet?
Thanks for the help bud you've been really awesome in giving me tips and tricks throughout, so really thank you, and I can't wait to see that tutorial!

Also I finished another marine, added spacer above and below the knee, and in the waist, also gave him a tabard/loin cloth. And some plasticard like the other belts but it protrudes a little, intentionally. I think if i paint it blue it will look like a hip guardor something.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Really, really great work. watch the position of their feet when you add two spacers, as it seems to make them bow legged.

There are two solutions to this: thicken one of the spacers and file it down to an angle to flatten out the feet, or change the angle of the leg by slicing it at the pelvis.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

So here's the whole squad all together and scaled up. I did lots of conversion and I wouldn't say there totally done, but I'm pretty happy with how they look now. I'm waiting to see if I get those extra marines off eBay, but I think I might give making some terrain a try in the mean time. Let me know what you think of Gulliman disciples :so_happy:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Soooo tall! Comparison pic with a normal marine


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

torealis said:


> Soooo tall! Comparison pic with a normal marine


 I should have my new marines by Thursday, so I'll post a comparison pic then. 

In the mean time I've been making terrain because my girlfriend is planning on getting a deamons army and my little sister an ork army!

Anyway here's three pieces.

Firstly an imperial fortified building. Possibly an old bank or other civilian purposed ''reinforced'' building that's had a hole blown in its side and other batteries that caused damage.

Nextly a temple of sorts (possibly a landing pad for unknown xenos creatures, but theres an assumed eldar influence). The inhabitants probably assumed it was human made, but the inquisition isn't so sure.

Finally the remains of an experimental facility coupled with a plasma fueling station appears to have had several of its specimens escape, apparently one of them very large and dangerous.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Lovely stuff mate. To better show off your pics, it would be great if you got an independant photo uploader (like photobucket) account and then embedded the pics in the main post.


----------

